# Gas mileage on a Jeep...??



## MOWBIZZ

Thinking of downgrading to a Wrangler sized vehicle for my personal vehicle...have owned a jeep in the past (my first vehicle was a 65 Wagoneer).
How are the modern day Jeeps as far as reliability, fuel mileage (V-6 at least) and overall fit and finish? I have always like Jeeps but have no idea of how they are nowadays...any input would be appreciated..


----------



## toby4492

MOWBIZZ;554118 said:


> Thinking of downgrading to a Wrangler sized vehicle for my personal vehicle...have owned a jeep in the past (my first vehicle was a 65 Wagoneer).
> How are the modern day Jeeps as far as reliability, fuel mileage (V-6 at least) and overall fit and finish? I have always like Jeeps but have no idea of how they are nowadays...any input would be appreciated..


Just bought a leftover 07' Grand Cherokee a little over a week ago. So far I am impressed with the finish and ride. Don't know for sure how the mileage will be yet as it has the 5.7 hemi. I will let you know in a couple weeks.


----------



## MOWBIZZ

toby4492;554119 said:


> Just bought a leftover 07' Grand Cherokee a little over a week ago. So far I am impressed with the finish and ride. Don't know for sure how the mileage will be yet as it has the 5.7 hemi. I will let you know in a couple weeks.


Congrats on your purchase! Can you put a SnoWay on a Grand Cherokee???


----------



## theplowmeister

I have a 2000 TJ, 33" tires 4.56 gears 4 1/2 lift..... I get 11 MPG with the I6 only time will tell if the V6 is as good the the Bullet proof I6


----------



## d70stang

I have a 2008 Jeep Wrangler Unlimited automatic. Only had it for about 2 months but am getting between 16-17 in the city and around 19-21 on the highway. I'm guessing it will get a bit better yet with break in but not much. Not too bad for as boxy as it is though. Its about what I expected.


----------



## Donny O.

I had a 98 wrangler with the I6 and 5 speed. when it was stock I would get 16-17 on the highway and 18 with the ac on......yes it got better wih the AC on. then with some 33's and alift I got 12-14MPG and it didn't matter if i was in 4th or 5th gear on the highway.....even with the 373 gears those 33's gave it a workout on the highway so a lot of time i kept it in 4th gear!! wranglers are not the best on fuel as a lot of people would think they are.


----------



## tarzan

*97 Jeep TJ*

I have a 97 Jeep TJ with a 4 inch lift, inline-6 and 33 inch tires. I average 12MPG. I have read that if I re-gear for the larger tires, that I could get up to 5MPG better gas mileage. Anybody with a similar setup but correct gearing?

As far as reliability, I am the original owner. So far 70,000 trouble free miles.


----------



## Donny O.

tarzan;569420 said:


> I have a 97 Jeep TJ with a 4 inch lift, inline-6 and 33 inch tires. I average 12MPG. I have read that if I re-gear for the larger tires, that I could get up to 5MPG better gas mileage. Anybody with a similar setup but correct gearing?
> 
> As far as reliability, I am the original owner. So far 70,000 trouble free miles.


that is pretty much the same setup I had on my 98 and got the same MPG. I even started using 4th gear on the highway to keep from slowing down on hills and got the same MPG. never did re gear.


----------



## d70stang

I have an 08 Jeep Wrangler Unlimited (4 door). I have about 5000 miles on it now and get right around 18 in the city and 20-21 on the hwy (3.8 auto). I agree, its not great but honestly a bit better than I thought for a Jeep that boxy. The vehicle is a bit underpowered in my opinion but it gets around OK. I went with the auto tranny because I plan to put a plow in it this Fall but it does a lot of gear changing and can kind of drive me nuts at times. If I wasn't plowing with it I would have definitely went with the manual. Otherwise, fit and finish has been fine for me, I have not had to go back to the dealer yet for any minor or major problems. Time will tell I guess but that lifetime power warranty was a selling point for me, hopefully they follow through if I have problems.


----------



## Tommy10plows

My four cylinder f-134's burn a little over a gallon and a half an hour while plowing. My 304 V8 cj-5 burns about a gallon an hour while plowing


----------



## Jt13speed

I have a stock 2000 Cherokee with the 4.0 I6 and i get like 16-18 around town style driving and on the highway anywhere from 19-21 usually depending on who i get stuck behind. My best was 22.7mpg with the A/C on doin 70 for 130 miles. It is better to use the AC at highway speeds because with the windows down it creates so much drag that it actually exceeds the loss when you use your AC.


----------



## '76cj5

I also got a 2008 Wrangler Unlimited 4door. I am getting 20-21 daily commute to work in summer 18-19 in the winter. It's been great but I'm not plowing with it. I think it will void the lifetime warentee if I did. Have to check with the dealer on that. Besides I still have my CJ to plow with and that still get 18 MPG.


----------



## J-Quad

[QUOTE='76cj5;574873]Besides I still have my CJ to plow with and that still get 18 MPG.[/QUOTE]

Is that 18 mpg with or without the plow on it? 

Anyone else have any mileage comparison stats to share of their Wrangler with a plow and without? 

I'm just wondering what to expect -- Thanks!

J-Quad


----------



## d70stang

Plowing around town with my 08 Wrangler Unlimited and SnoWay 22 I am getting about 13 mpg. Not great but not suprising to me either. I plow about 13 residentials and my route takes me about 60 miles so I burn about 1/4 tank in about 4 hours. Those seem to be my rough figures. Hope that helps.

By the way, I was told it will not void my warranty..but I can't say I have complete faith in that. Besides, who knows what is going to happen with the company the way things are going.


----------



## J-Quad

Thanks for the reply, 70dstang....... 

The reason I was asking was: I have an upcoming 220-mile round trip (all on the same day) which I was planning on making in the wife's car. Then I was thinking of taking the YJ; but it has the plow in it now. So what I was hoping to get a idea on was, will it save me a little or a lot of gasoline if I take my plow off to make the trip? I would likely travel at 60-65 mph most of the way. 
I suspect that my fuel mileage would be less with the plow, but I was looking for an idea as to how bad would it likely be with the plow vs. how it would be without the plow hanging out front.......... No, it's not a big deal to remove the plow. And if I end up taking the YJ, I will likely remove the plow. I was simply wondering about the difference in mileage........ 

Thanks! 
J-Quad


----------



## Saltydawg

I would remove the plow.

A Jeep is an aerodynamic brick but the weight alone will save you some gas mileage and the vehicle will handle better.


----------



## salopez

my wife's jeep liberty crd gets 30 hiway 25 combined. we are working on modifying a western plow for it.


----------



## bucko

i have a 97 grand cherokee with the 4.0 inline 6 and in evary day driveing cobined i get 15.9 on the trip computer,


----------



## Donny O.

I drove my tj to work a time or 2 with the plow on it. that was a 4 hour almost 200 mile round trip and didn't notice a difference in MPG....14 MPG no matter what I did.


----------



## d70stang

My normal city mileage is about 17-18 so its quite a bit worse with the plow. I notice quite a difference with the plow on and probably adds quite a bit of wear and tear. I would agree with others and definitely take it off. I usually take mine off after each plow unless we are expecting snow within the next day or two.


----------



## J-Quad

Guys, 
Thanks for all of the imput, experience sharing and advice! 

I think I'll take it off for any 30+ mile one-way trips - 'cause I can and 'cause my front-end suspension would likely appreciate it too! 

Have a GREAT & SAFE New Years, Fellas!!  :waving:

J-Quad


----------

